

Sleep Less. Feel Better. - CWIZO
http://www.wakemate.com/

======
CWIZO
This has to be one of the more awesome products I've seen in a while. I think
I'll pre-order right now since they seem to be having some supply issues.
("Currently backordered. You'll be billed the once it ships. More units
expected in early January!" from the order page).

Hope this will help with me waking up on time. I'm really having big issues
with this.

